# Moldy mealworms



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

What would cause mealworms to mold? Went to petland the other day and picked up a small tub of mealworms. Last tub left, gave them a good looking over and they seemed fine. Didn't feed them to my girl right away because i had some left over from before. Over time they were starting to turn white. Decided not to feed them, and watch them for a couple days. Now it is very clear the whole batch is molding. Has this ever happened to anyone else? o.o


----------



## lilyann (Dec 26, 2010)

I always but the dried ones, dont have to worry about freshness then. If they turn white im sure its a form of chrysalis and they turn in to bugs?


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

As far as I know, I've never seen my mealies mold unless they were already very very dead. Never seen it when they were live though?

If you're worried about freshness, you could gut stuff them for a couple of days (to get out whatever the petstore was feeding them) and then put the lot in the freezer for an hour. When dead and frozen you can wash them up and then store in the freezer. Just make sure you thaw them out before feeding your hog with them  I've had a batch of frozen mealies last me more than 3 months this way.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I would think there's too much moisture in the container. I leave the lid off my container to prevent molding - I learned the hard way.
If you leave your tub of mealworms out of the fridge, then you want to make sure there's lots of airflow. If you leave the lid on the container, not only will there not be airflow, but any moisture in the container will cause things to mold. It can start with any veggies you've added, but can also make the bedding & the mealies themselves moldy. Even if they are alive, they can get a little moldy. I keep my mealies in my hedgie room - which (as you all know!), is kept nice & warm. 

The next batch you get - I would keep them in a container with high sides (not that they will escape anyway, but it makes parents, roommates, husbands happier) & keep the lid off. I would also replace any fruit or veggies that you put in there after a day or so.

Hope that helps!


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

I just wanted to add that when mealies grow (as worms) they shed their skin. When they are freshly shed they are completely white and very soft. After a few hours they will harden and turn the normal brownish-yellow. Your mealies may have just shed and then the bedding molded and the two were unrelated. For my lizards I try to find the white ones and feed them first kind of like a delicasy!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

But for hedgies...white ones don't have the chitin needed...just keep that in mind.

Ophelia, I think maybe what PJ said...closed continer + mositure = mold. 

The only thinkg worse than mealies has got ot be moldy mealies. eeewwww....


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

@MissC, They need the chitin? Like for fiber??


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YellowPlanetarySeed said:


> @MissC, They need the chitin? Like for fiber??


Yup...that's why crickets are so great, and beetles...anything crunchy or, as rivoli puts it, anything with a high "squish-to-exoskeleton ratio"....eeeeewwwww....

Mealies are good, too, when crunchy, but are also higher in fat, so have to be fed a bit less. Snarf gets about 15 insects a day; 2/3 or so are crickets, the rest mealies. I try to get mealie beetles happening but tend to feed the mealies too soon.


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Great, thank you! I breed roaches and they are extra crunchy


----------

